# Some New Shelves Put Up



## waskey (Sep 5, 2010)

My Dad and I worked on these getting some new shelves up in my room and I think they turned out very good. The top Shelf is all of my Baltimore Steamer soda bottles which are one of my favorite things to collect and the shelf below it has my prized posession collection of Ellicott City milk bottles. Some are very rare. Here is a pic of the display.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet. And you still have room to expand.


----------



## mainer1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Outstanding!
 Looks great


----------



## LC (Sep 5, 2010)

A nice display . Wish I had the space just to be able to do that !


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice.
 Here is an idea, tho.  Flip your braces so they're hung like 
 'L's" instead and they'll be mostly hidden by the things on the shelves. The shelves then 'float', rather than showing the brackets underneath...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you find the studs?
  I strongly approve of the background color for that collection! []


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 5, 2010)

Great looking shelves and collection!!!!!!!!!!!! SPD


----------



## waskey (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for looking everyone. Yea it took us a while to find the studs but we found them. As for the purple background-its ravens football nation down here []


----------



## madman (Sep 5, 2010)

ILIKE THOSE!


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Sep 5, 2010)

Waskey looks good!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 5, 2010)

There's an elegant simplicity there Henry - very nice!


----------



## woody (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice display.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks real good!


----------



## the ham man (Sep 11, 2010)

spectacular


----------



## sandchip (Sep 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  fishnuts
> 
> Nice.
> Here is an idea, tho.  Flip your braces so they're hung like
> 'L's" instead and they'll be mostly hidden by the things on the shelves. The shelves then 'float', rather than showing the brackets underneath...


 
 If I did that, I would use machine screws with flat and lock washers, and nuts, before I'd bank my collection on just 3/4" wood screws to hold the weight of the shelves and bottles.

 Very nice bunch of bottles, Waskey!


----------



## photolitherland (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude, that will be sweet once you get all your bottles up there. 

 I brought a girl to my apartment after we had our 4th date so she got to know me before seeing my obscene amount of bottles I have. She thought it was kinda weird but then she got to looking at them and is now going digging with me this week. Hell yeah, but I have my bottles displayed very well, I have tons of em but its all very neat. Just dont let it get to looking like clutter, then you may end up on that TLC show about hoarders. 

 Oh and make sure that they are secured very well to the wall. I recently put up a shelve and I thought it was very sturdy. Well, the shelve was right above my bed and I just got a new set of speakers that play base very loudly and the shelve broke off the wall and smashed my knee. Luckily it didnt fall off in the night, otherwise I would have been facing the other way and my face would have got smashed by a heavy shelve and 20 ACL bottles. None of them broke so thats good but my knee is pretty effed up.


----------

